# 3 inch dryer vent



## Djshakes

Hi Guys. I recently purchased my first home and there is a three inch dryer vent pipe that runs from the garage, through the wall and out of the roof.  I used a 4 to 3 inch adapter with metal dryer duct to hook up my dryer (whirlpool duet).  Is using a 3 inch dryer vent pipe okay as 4 inch is now the standard. I crawled up on the roof and it was blowing plenty of air out when the dryer was on.


----------



## Bud Cline

Dryer vents are subject to local building codes.  You should check with your local building inspector's office.

I thought 4" was mandatory but maybe not in your area.

If you were required to have a home inspection before you bought the home
 and 4" is the requirement, then you may have a claim against the inspector if you incur costs to upgrade the vent.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Djshakes:

Dryers take 4 inch ducting.  Ceiling fans take 3 or 4 inch ducting.  Your dryer will still work, but the reducer will add a lot of resistance to air flow, and so your dryer will take a bit longer and a bit more electricity to dry your clothes.

Is it not possible to enlarge the hole and run 4 inch dryer vent pipe?

When installing vent piping, the shorter and straighter the vent pipe, the better.  Use straight rigid galvanized or aluminum vent piping instead of the vinyl ducting or flexible metal ducting.  Also, hold your joints together with duct tape only.  Never ever never hold dryer vent connections with screws like they do on flue ducts.  Lint can collect on those screws and create a fire hazard.


----------



## Wuzzat?

Maybe someone makes booster fans for 3" ducts, if the present ductwork exceeds the dryer installation guidelines for length or diameter or number of elbows.


----------

